# C-TECH HELP AREA-with prismaticr (Workshop Section Only)



## prismaticr

This new section will feature some Technical help for all our users... If you have a question, message me, and I might just add it here....

I will answer things like:
How do I post pictures? 
Where do I find that 'Watch' link?
How do I join your workshop?
Where is the download the teacher mentioned?
Free Pdf Printer
How to add the workshops Home Section to your KP home page
Download Help

Why cant I open the download? Or where did my download go?
--For these types of questions, please Private Message me. I CAN help you! I will make sure to solve your problems. I am very patient and help all ages and all levels of computer users. I can even connect remotely to your personal computer, safe and secure, to walk you through the steps! No worries, it is a one time connection event. In other words you will see exactly what I am doing the WHOLE TIME! 

I am here as your resident Assistant Admin/Tech savy guru/Crochet and Knit teacher/Basic all around help!

Look for more coming soon!


----------



## Designer1234

THANKS for doing this Rachel. I think the members will really find it helpful. I also want to thank you for agreeing to help me with this section, as well as teach crochet workshops!!. I know life will be much easier for me. 



Designer.


----------



## prismaticr

*How to post a picture?*

Referring back to the Main forum Help link
http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=64&t=1

You find most of the basics... BUT, most of us open a thread of conversation, like our wonderful workshops, and just start typing in the *Quick Reply* section at the bottom.... SO THEN how do you add a picture????

_Well.... _ you type that text and then click the Send just like you normally do. After your post appears in the thread of conversation, did you notice you have options????

Referring to the picture below

The  PURPLE  box is that very familiar *Quick Reply * box we all use to add our comments to a thread of conversation

But after you click Send and your comments are added  did you notice what the RED  arrow is pointing too?????? That is added to your comment for you to make changes and additions or even remove it completely. * NOTE:* you only have a short window of opportunity to make these changes so be ready to do so when you are typing. Otherwise you need to do a whole new post

See the  BROWN arrow pointing to  Add New Attachment, when you click that, the stuff in the  BROWN oval pops up to use!

So now click BROWSE and you will be taken to _YOUR OWN PERSONAL COMPUTER_ there you can navigate to what ever you need to add to your post. After you have made your selection, text appears in the box closest to the BROWSE button _THAT OTHER BOX_ is for you to type some description of what you are attaching This DOES NOT have to be the title of the picture that you had on your local computer USE SOMETHING WE WILL RELATE TO, like My project in progress or Help what did I do wrong here or See Look what I made! But you can also just leave it blank!

* THEN and MOST important.* CLICK THE _ADD ATTACHMENT_ button. Because without this NOTHING gets added!!!!!!

Now, lets see those Pictures!


----------



## prismaticr

*Find that Watch link....*

When you want to JOIN one of our workshops you do so by clicking the WATCH  button 
see it there under that REALLY BIG  ARROW 

Next you will notice the  RED BOLT 
this is where you find all of your Watched topics!!!!

Nifty Huh!


----------



## prismaticr

*Join a workshop*

WE DO NOT TAKE SIGNUPS -- When you want to JOIN one of our workshops you do so by clicking the WATCH  button Click http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=2194063&t=113746] HERE [/URL] for help on that topic.

That said. We love to have new members join us!!!!! That is the whole point of all this! With out you, we are nothing So please share our section with everyone Word of mouth is the only way this spreads

Specifically use this link "http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html" so it brings folks to our main workshop area.

Also please note, and hope you dont take offense, but while we welcome all the great posts about joining your chosen workshop, occasionally our section Admins will clean up the workshop posts We are not deleting you, but simply making it easier to find the pertinent information our teachers are putting out there for all to learn. Will keep any questions that might be relevant down the line to others; and often simply post the replies RIGHT INSIDE YOUR QUESTION POST so look for them.

Finally, when the workshop closes, it never really closes We will clean up any miscellaneous posts and keep all the great info for all to see PERMANENTLY here and locked to any new posts You can then review just the parts you need, and even start again from the beginning As always, feel free to message the original teacher for questions and if you get no reply, please message one of us, your section admins.


----------



## prismaticr

*How to Find those pesky Downloads everyone is talking about.....*

Please see the text in the picture below
Notice the *BIG BLACK ARROW*


----------



## prismaticr

Pdf printer for free..

I have been asked many times to recommend a free pdf printer. I recommend PrimoPdf
http://www.primopdf.com

This free program installs and acts just like a regular physical printer connected your computer.

Download and install this to be able to print from ANY program to a clean pdf.

*Basic instructions for use:*
Download program. Install program
When you are ready to print, in your print screen, choose PrimoPDF. A new window will open allowing you to name the document and select its save location.
These screen shots are from my local computer.
----------------------------------


----------



## Designer1234

DESIGNER HERE: *THANKYOU * THIS WILL HELP US all 
with all future workshops. I am so glad you are doing this wonderful tech forum for our information.

once again thanks so much. Shirley (designer)


----------



## prismaticr

*How to add the workshops Home Section to your KP home page*

Go to http://www.knittingparadise.com/ - not the MAIN, just the general home page.

Scroll down toward the bottom to see the words * All Sections* Click it.

Now you actually see all the sections both managed by KP and user sections. We are a USER MANAGED SECTION - you must subscribe to us to see us.

Now that you see the section titled  Knitting And Crochet Workshops With Designer1234 

To the RIGHT of that text you see the words You are currently unsubscribed. Click to: subscribe 
CLICK * subscribe*

Now the next time you go to the home page of KP you will always see our wonderful workshops!

Please remember if you share our section, share only the MAIN section of all the workshops, not an individual workshop.

Here is the link to share: http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

*MORE INFORMATION-another way to subscribe *

you can also click on *my profile* at the top of the main page and when you get to your profile you can subscribe there. There is a list of all the sections and you can choose any you want to see on your home page including these workshops.


----------



## prismaticr

* DOWNLOAD HELP *
For Anyone having issues with downloads.

1st - you need to understand the different FILE TYPES!
- pdf are opened with a PDF Reader such as  Adobe
- .doc or .docx with Microsoft Word or Open Office
- .xls or .xlsx with Microsoft Excel or Open Office

for both the last 2 types Microsoft offers a FREE Viewer
Or you can try This Free viewer

_*IF YOU STILL HAVE PROBLEMS*_
Please message me directly either here on KP or by email at [email protected] - 
Please put your subject line as: KP Tech help
Additionally please tell me exactly, as best you can, what you have done thus far, so I can trouble shoot.

As a last resort, I will work with ANY individual by remote, SECURE computer to computer connection. I have a free program that will allow me to connect directly to your computer for a one time use. You will see exactly what I am doing LIVE. We will need to speak via phone, or instant messenger to get it started. For this option, I am available after 3pm ET most weekdays. or a short window between 12-1pm ET weekdays. Weekends are a bit more hectic.

Please use me! I have worked with EVERY level of user, from the basic (All I do is email and KP) to the heavy worker, like me who just needs another look.

Awaiting your requests....

Rachel aka prismaticr


----------



## Designer1234

*HOW TO REMOVE "IN HIDING" ON YOUR AVATAR - and put in your location*,

click on *my profile* at the top of the *home page* in the small writing.

when you get to the profile there is a place where you can fill in where you are from. then below that is a place where it tells you to '*update information*'- 
-----
*it is under general information*. put in your city, state and Country, or just country-- whatever you wish . and then click on

*update information*.

You can also *subscribe* to our Section from your *profile* page as follows:

*Knitting and crochet workshops with designer1234* and other sections you might want to watch and then '*up date information*' hope this helps .

check all the information and make sure you have everything you want - and click on each section to save the changes.


----------



## prismaticr

* How to add a photo from your Ipad or Android Tablet*

When you reply, use the reply button in a post and not the quick reply, there are 3 lines under the box you type in, they allow you to add images so click on the browse and it will ask you to either take a photo, or use existing. Chose existing and it takes you to the photos on the iPad, chose one and it uses that line. The blank part is for putting a title in if you like.

Shared from a fellow student.....


----------



## prismaticr

Please be advised, that while I will help with tech issues related to the workshop section, and some minor issues of general KP use, I am NOT the Forum admin. I do NOT have the ability to 'fix' your internet browser or your home pc.

Offline, I am a paid IT support person. I volunteer my time for small workshop/kp issues and will gladly do so going forward.
Please respect that when sending me your private messages....

thanks


----------



## Charlotte80

Thank you for all this information. :thumbup:


----------



## KnitnNat

Thank you so very much. This is wonderful of you and another reason to love KP.


----------



## julie verhage

prismaticr ! thank you for the time you impart to do this; I would like to learn double knitting. but I've just opened this idea 12-9,2015. have a lot of leftover yarn and after Christmas will have plenty of time. to intro myself , I've spent the past year teaching a woman to knit, I don't like knitting but I must've adjusted in a way that I've not liked! so I've knitted a few things since 3 1/2 years have passed.
love to garden, can produce, freeze ; do genealogy, & crochet! ;-) my catch is having to not change a pattern. so once I learn to doubleknit. icon =tumbling blocks produced diagonally, he he. Julie v.


----------



## prismaticr

julie verhage said:


> prismaticr ! thank you for the time you impart to do this; I would like to learn double knitting. but I've just opened this idea 12-9,2015. have a lot of leftover yarn and after Christmas will have plenty of time. to intro myself , I've spent the past year teaching a woman to knit, I don't like knitting but I must've adjusted in a way that I've not liked! so I've knitted a few things since 3 1/2 years have passed.
> love to garden, can produce, freeze ; do genealogy, & crochet! ;-) my catch is having to not change a pattern. so once I learn to doubleknit. icon =tumbling blocks produced diagonally, he he. Julie v.


Julie-
Have you seen the workshop on double knitting?


----------

